# Best places to buy booze online?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I was searching google for this today but I figured that you guys might know of some great places.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

They're local to me but they do a massive online business:

www.bevmo.com

I'm sure there are more, I just never found a reason to go anywhere else but bevmo.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Yeah, I heard about those guys on the radio here in Simi Valley.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

For a good sample of prices from different retailers, try: www.wine-searcher.com


----------



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

I like shoppers vineyard. They seem to have good prices on Bourbon.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

sonick said:


> They're local to me but they do a massive online business:
> 
> www.bevmo.com
> 
> I'm sure there are more, I just never found a reason to go anywhere else but bevmo.


I didn't know about this place. I'm going to have to check out their retail location in Chandler.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Ivory Tower said:


> For a good sample of prices from different retailers, try: www.wine-searcher.com


Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## sonick (Jan 30, 2007)

Silhanek said:


> I didn't know about this place. I'm going to have to check out their retail location in Chandler.


I think you will thoroughly enjoy it, it's an aesthetic treat all in itself just by virtue of a warehouse full of colorful bottles and labeling. Let alone if you're a fan of wine, spirits, beer or anything else, you will go bonkers 

To top it all off, they have a pretty nice selection of cigars and accouterments there as well, and some of the best prices in the valley on avo, zino, RP and others. I have been going there just to pick up avo #2 singles without even buying liquor......

Just slightly west of [email protected] on the North side of Ray in a plaza (is anything NOT in a plaza here?), just west of Home Depot and immediately west of a maytag store.

BTW, make SURE to sign up online for your bevmo membership before you head in, that way you get the membership price on everything, which is usually an enormous price difference. THen when you head into the store after signing up online, just give 'em your phone # at checkout.....

Enjoy!


----------



## sepia5 (Feb 14, 2006)

sonick said:


> They're local to me but they do a massive online business:
> 
> www.bevmo.com
> 
> I'm sure there are more, I just never found a reason to go anywhere else but bevmo.


Nice selection--I'd sure like to be able to get stuff from the New Belgium brewery here in Florida. Looks like they only ship wine outside the state of California though; beer and liquor are only shipped within the state of CA.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I don't buy much online as the local Bev Mo seems to have most everything these days and I don't buy in large qtys to offset the cost to ship. 

However, HiTimeWine.com has treated me well in the past. Binnys.com is also a place with a big selection and good prices.


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

www.astorwine.com


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I've been buying all my wine and spirits from popswine.com for about 10 years now. Got a tip from Sen. Al D'Amato.


----------

